# Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

					Im Zeit-Interview erklärt Rechtsanwalt Daniel Sebastian, dass er Streaming nach wie vor für illegal hält, auch wenn das diverse Institutionen derzeit anders sehen. Im Zeit-Interview gibt er einige Einblicke in den Fall der Abmahnungen rund um Porno-Streaming, die durch die Kanzlei U+C versandt wurden. Sebastian hatte die IP-Adressen beschafft.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*


----------



## Raeven (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

ist dem Hamburger Rechtsanwalt Daniel Sebastian denn nicht klar das eine rechtswidrige Beschaffung von IP Adressen auch illegal ist? Da habe ich den Eindruck es geht nur um die schnelle Geldbeschaffung.

" Das macht Sebastian daran fest, dass das bei dem angeblich vornehmlich  an deutsche Nutzer gerichtetem Angebot gegen die Impressums-Pflicht  verstößt und auch Material in voller Länge zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.  Obendrein sei das Zugänglichmachen von Pornografie an Minderjährige in  Deutschland eine Straftat. Bei Redtube gäbe es keine wirksame  Altersverifikation. Anhand dieser Informationen sollte sich der  "verständige Nutzer" schon fragen, "ob alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht."

Warum geht der Herrr Rechtsanwalt dann nicht gegen die Webseitenbetreiber vor????


----------



## Blacktemplar (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Er geht deswegen nicht gegen die Webseite vor, weil er (und seine Hintermänner) durch das Abmahnen vieler wesentlich mehr Geld verdient, als wenn er nur den Betreiber abmahnt wegen dem Impressum. Hier wurde meiner Meinung nach gezielt ein Straftatbestand geschaffen um abzukassieren. Diese Geldgier der Leute kotzt mich an...


----------



## MasterChief0976 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Ich finde immer noch es ist derjenige Verantwortlich der es hochgeladen hat, also die Webseitenbetreiber und nicht der, der nur das Video anschaut. Wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, habe ich doch nicht gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen. Ich hab das Video dort nicht hochgeladen, verbreitet oder geschweige noch genau gewusst ob das was ich dort anschaue Urheberrechtlichgeschützt ist. (jetzt egal ob RedTube oder Kino.to oder sonst was...)


----------



## wievieluhr (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

das zugänglichmachen von Pornographie ließe sich mit der komischen nummer aufm Perso sicherstellen .... da ist keine Empfindliche info drauf:
Ausweisnummer
Aber ich geh nicht auf solche seiten weil ich "ein paar Euros sparen will" sondern weil ich nicht zwischen schlecht und noch schlechter auf DVD auswählen will, wo ich doch garkein DVD laufwerk habe 
Das deutsche Rechtssystem wirkt da immer lächerlicher .... das Gesetz ist absolut nicht Up to Date was das Neuland betrifft 


ernsthaft... es wird immer der kleine Mann bestraft.... immer

streamt red-tube Geschützte inhalte ist der User schuld, 
brauch der Staat Geld für EEG zahlts der Privatmensch....
einfach Standard


----------



## Gadteman (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Das ist ja leider das obskure, was in diesem Rechtsstaat immer wieder von Rechtsverdrehen zitiert wird "... Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht...". Das kostenpflichtige Abmahnen mit dem Erst-Anschreiben bei kleinen Webseiteninhabern die kein oder unvollständiges Impressum eingepflegt haben, ist da nur der Anfang gewesen.

Kleiner Mann, aber im abgewatsch werden darf er alles einfach ertragen und schlucken....

Das mit kino.to Beispiel zieht aber nicht ganz, das sollte jedem eigentlich klar sein, das die Inhalte dort nicht ganz legal waren. Wenn das Streaming im allgemeinen gemeint war, ist das definitiv noch nicht juristisch "in Stein gehauen" und solange das noch eine Grauzone darstellt, versuchen halt solche windigen Anwälte damit Geld zu generieren. Da darf man gespannt sein was dort noch alles so passiert.


----------



## TempestX1 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> streamt red-tube Geschützte inhalte ist der User schuld,
> brauch der Staat Geld für EEG zahlts der Privatmensch....
> einfach Standard


 Anscheinend hast du da etwas komplett falsch verstanden oder die News nicht richtig verfolgt.
Nicht Redtube Mahnt ab, sondern jemand hat die RedTube Seite gefaket und die Leute die auf der Fake Seite waren wurden getrackt und abgemahnt. Redtube hat damit nichts zu tun.
 Für die IP Ermittlung ist übrigens eine Briefkastenfirma zuständig.

Das wäre als würde jemand eine Fake Youtube Seite erstellt und alle welche die Fakeseite besuchen bekommen eine Abmahnung.


----------



## Kondar (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du da etwas komplett falsch verstanden oder die News nicht richtig verfolgt.
> Nicht Redtube Mahnt ab, sondern jemand hat die RedTube Seite gefaket und die Leute die auf der Fake Seite waren wurden getrackt und abgemahnt. Redtube hat damit nichts zu tun.
> Für die IP Ermittlung ist übrigens eine Briefkastenfirma zuständig.
> 
> Das wäre als würde jemand eine Fake Youtube Seite erstellt und alle welche die Fakeseite besuchen bekommen eine Abmahnung.


 

..also hat jemand Schaden an RedTube (fast schon Rufmord)  verursacht und hat Filme illegal ins Netz gestellt in der Hoffnung das
die jemand die sich anschaut um die dann zu verklagen?


----------



## ich111 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Solch eine Pfeife: Hilft Betrügern beim illegalen und schamlosen Abzocken tausender und labert dann darüber was rechtens ist und was nicht. Verklagt den so lange auf Schadensersatz und Hilfe beim Verbrechen bis er seine Lizenz los ist. Ich frag mich warum dem seine Website noch erreichbar ist, sobald aber irgendein Publisher nicht das macht was ein paar hätten gleich Gameserver ohne Ende lahmgelegt werden


Kondar schrieb:


> ..also hat jemand Schaden an RedTube (fast schon  Rufmord)  verursacht und hat Filme illegal ins Netz gestellt in der  Hoffnung das
> die jemand die sich anschaut um die dann zu verklagen?


So ungefähr, nur hat sich dieser kurz vorher die Rechte an dem "Film" gekauft" dann eine Briefkastenfirma eröffnet, die aber bereits vor dem existieren eine Software zum angeblichen IP loggen von Streamingdiensten zum Testen an einen Patentanwalt geschickt hat. Dieser hat der Software dan mysteriöserweise seinen Stempel draufgedrückt. Über Werbebanner o.Ä. wurden Leute dann auf Fake Seiten mit dem eingebetteten Video gelockt und die IP geloggt.


----------



## rabe08 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Hm, Redtube gehört zum größten Porno-Player der Welt, Manwin/MindGeek, siehe auch hier Mindgeek . Der Laden ist in der Lage, einen dreistelligen Millionendeal zu stemmen (Brazzers). Das ist keine Klitsche, die irgendwo auf .ru-Servern eine Seite laufen hat, das ist echtes Big-Business. Unter den 50 Dax-Werten sind eine Reihe Firmen, die weder soviel Umsatz noch soviel Gewinn wie die haben, über den TecDax rede ich noch nicht mal.

Ich kann die Argumentation von RA Sebastian wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. RedTube/MindGeek wird alles tun, um Rechtsverstöße zu vermeiden, da die ladungsfähige Adressen haben, nicht nur irgendwelche Briefkastenfirmen in Togo oder sonst wo, UND weil bei denen richtig was zu holen wäre.

Außerdem möchte ich noch das UrhG zitieren:

§ 53 Vervielfältigungen zum privaten und sonstigen eigenen Gebrauch
(1) Zulässig sind einzelne Vervielfältigungen eines Werkes durch eine natürliche Person zum privaten Gebrauch auf beliebigen Trägern, sofern sie weder unmittelbar noch mittelbar Erwerbszwecken dienen, soweit nicht zur Vervielfältigung eine offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellte oder öffentlich zugänglich gemachte Vorlage verwendet wird. [...]

Ich stelle jetzt mal eine kleine Implikationskette auf:

MindGeek Big-Player, Profis, "seriöses" Unternehmen => keine offensichtlich rechtswidrige Quelle => Nicht nur anschauen ist legal sondern sogar Privatkopie (wer es denn braucht)

Für diese Privatkopie zahlen wir ja immerhin bei jedem Erwerb eines USB-Sticks, einer Festplatte, eines Computers, einer Speicherkarte, eines CD/DVD/BluRay-Rohlings, eines ebensolchen Brenners, eines MP3-Player, eines Handies, eines Smartphones usw. Details hier: Pauschalabgabe . ******** ne, da kommt was zusammen, wenn ich alleine meinen Gerätepark durchgehen...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Und ich finde, schmierige Paragrafen-Zecken sind illegal und man sollte dagegen vorgehen. Dummerweise gibts da sowas wie ordentlich legislierte Gesetze an die wir uns alle zu halten haben, sonst hätten da längst schon etliche Leute bei Sachen aufgeräumt, die ihnen nicht passen ... vorzugsweise mit Teer und Federn.


----------



## KrHome (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Argumentation von RA Sebastian wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. [...]


 Nette Argumentation. 

Stimme dir absolut zu. Mich hätte es aber auch gewundert, wenn der Anwalt irgendwelche wirklich nachvollziehbaren Argumente hätte vorbringen können. Es gibt ja schließlich Gründe, warum in dem Fall keiner außer ihm eine Urheberrechtsverletzung sieht.


----------



## Lexx (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



rabe08 schrieb:


> (Brazzers)


Mit solch einem Portfolio, habens die überhaupt noch notwendig, 
sich billigen unbekannten Schmuddel abzugeben?


----------



## Callisto (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Es gehört schon längst was unternommen gegen die Anwälte die so billige Abmahnschreiben versenden und mit dem unwissen der Leute Geld zu verdienen. Das ist für mich ein verbrechen, solche Abmahnschreiben werden ja wegen jedem puups gemacht nicht nur bei der Sache hier. Im Autohaus haben wir damals jede Woche eins bekommen, wegen irgend einem  Sachverhalt den wir nicht mal im ansatz kannten und in einem deutsch da hat man sich schief gelacht.

Gruß
Calli

PS: Hat sich eigentlich Redtube mal dazu geäußert?


----------



## Research (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Yup, denen ist das Rufschädigung:
Weitere Abmahnungen untersagt: Redtube erwirkt einstweilige Verfügung | heise online
http://www.itespresso.de/2013/12/13/streaming-abmahnungen-redtube-weist-vorwuerfe-zurueck/?ModPagespeed=noscript


----------



## MADman_One (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Wir haben doch alle irgendwo unsere Wahnvorstellungen. Herr Sebastian kann gerne seine Meinung haben zum Thema Streaming und Urheberrecht, er wird bestimmt viel Spaß haben bei der Suche nach einem Richter, der seine Ansicht teilt. Besonders jetzt, wo durch den ganzen Rummel Justiz und Politik dafür sensibilisiert sind, die Hintermänner abtauchen und die Urheberreche an den abgemahnten Filmchen sowie das Gutachten zur ITGuard Software in Zweifel steht. Solange er nicht mal einen der Fälle vor Gericht bringt ist das nur heiße Luft und Blabla...mehr als das Geld der ängstlichen Leute abgreifen kann er nicht und die werden weniger. Also wenn er also so sicher ist, dann soll er doch eine Abmahnung auch mal einklagen...aber ich denke er kann die Temperatur seiner heißen Luft schon ganz gut einschätzen 

Richtig lustig ist aber, daß er sich über seine Kollegen beschwert die mit dem Medienrummel Geld verdienen. Da ist wohl einer sauer, daß er auf der falschen Seite des Cashflows steht und das er das ganze auch noch zu seinen Ungunsten ausgelöst hat . Vielleicht sollte er doch auf "die helle Seite der Macht" zurückkehren . Tja, blöd gelaufen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



Raeven schrieb:


> " Das macht Sebastian daran fest, dass das bei dem angeblich vornehmlich  an deutsche Nutzer gerichtetem Angebot gegen die Impressums-Pflicht  verstößt und auch Material in voller Länge zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.  Obendrein sei das Zugänglichmachen von Pornografie an Minderjährige in  Deutschland eine Straftat. Bei Redtube gäbe es keine wirksame  Altersverifikation. Anhand dieser Informationen sollte sich der  "verständige Nutzer" schon fragen, "ob alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht."
> 
> Warum geht der Herrr Rechtsanwalt dann nicht gegen die Webseitenbetreiber vor????



Weil es Job der Staatsanwaltschaft wäre, gegen Verstöße gegen den Jugendschutz vorzugehen. 




TempestX1 schrieb:


> Nicht Redtube Mahnt ab, sondern jemand hat die RedTube Seite gefaket und die Leute die auf der Fake Seite waren wurden getrackt und abgemahnt. Redtube hat damit nichts zu tun.



Seit wann gibt es detailierte Informationen über das Vorgehen?
"gefaked" wurde die Seite jedenfalls nicht einfach. Das bringt ohne Übernahme der URL nichts.




rabe08 schrieb:


> Außerdem möchte ich noch das UrhG zitieren:
> 
> § 53 Vervielfältigungen zum privaten und sonstigen eigenen Gebrauch
> (1) Zulässig sind einzelne Vervielfältigungen eines Werkes durch eine natürliche Person zum privaten Gebrauch auf beliebigen Trägern, sofern sie weder unmittelbar noch mittelbar Erwerbszwecken dienen, soweit nicht zur Vervielfältigung eine offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellte oder öffentlich zugänglich gemachte Vorlage verwendet wird. [...]
> ...



Um ein Werk in diesem Rahmen zu vervielfältigen, müsstest du erst einmal eine Kopie (ggf. sogar als physisches Medium) besitzen.
Tust du bei einem Streamingdienst aber nicht.


----------



## Research (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

RAM der das könnte ist in Arbeit.

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das der Aktuelle nach nem Spannungsabfall leer ist.

.........


Lasset uns über den Begriff "Kopie" philosophieren.
BZW: Vervielfältigung.


----------



## orca113 (10. Februar 2014)

MasterChief0976 schrieb:


> Ich finde immer noch es ist derjenige Verantwortlich der es hochgeladen hat, also die Webseitenbetreiber und nicht der, der nur das Video anschaut. Wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, habe ich doch nicht gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen. Ich hab das Video dort nicht hochgeladen, verbreitet oder geschweige noch genau gewusst ob das was ich dort anschaue Urheberrechtlichgeschützt ist. (jetzt egal ob RedTube oder Kino.to oder sonst was...)



So sehe ich das auch.

Das schnelle Geld winkt eben bei sowas immer.


----------



## dsdenni (10. Februar 2014)

Sebastian hält Streaming für illegal... stimmt noch nicht mal. Die Aktion mit den IPs ist aber illegal


----------



## rabe08 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um ein Werk in diesem Rahmen zu vervielfältigen, müsstest du erst einmal eine Kopie (ggf. sogar als physisches Medium) besitzen.
> Tust du bei einem Streamingdienst aber nicht.


 
Diese Aussage ist falsch. Aber so was von. Privatkopie deckt z.B. Aufnehmen aus dem Radio ab - matched hier ganz gut. Oder auch CD von Freund ausleihen und Kopieren. Du mußt gar nichts besitzen... Wie gesagt, dafür zahlen wir alle jede Menge Kohle, und es wird immer mehr.


----------



## KrHome (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um ein Werk in diesem Rahmen zu vervielfältigen, müsstest du erst einmal eine Kopie (ggf. sogar als physisches Medium) besitzen.
> Tust du bei einem Streamingdienst aber nicht.


Die Kopie entsteht nach Ansicht der Beführworter der Urheberrechtsverletzung durch Streaming schon mit der Speicherung des Werkes im Arbeitsspeicher. Das Argument gibt es schon einige Jahre und es hält sich hartnäckig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist falsch. Aber so was von. Privatkopie deckt z.B. Aufnehmen aus dem Radio ab - matched hier ganz gut. Oder auch CD von Freund ausleihen und Kopieren. Du mußt gar nichts besitzen... Wie gesagt, dafür zahlen wir alle jede Menge Kohle, und es wird immer mehr.


 

Radiomitschnitte sind extra geregelt. Zwar ist der Grundgedanke ähnlich (nicht gleich, da Radio kein on-demand Konzept ist), aber durch die uralt-Formulierung der Gesetze ist strenggenommen nicht einmal Kabelfernsehen gedeckt und eigentlich auch keine Unterhaltungsformate:

UrhG - Einzelnorm



> (2) Zulässig ist, einzelne Vervielfältigungsstücke eines Werkes herzustellen oder herstellen zu lassen
> 3.
> zur eigenen Unterrichtung über Tagesfragen, wenn es sich um ein durch Funk gesendetes Werk handelt,



Das deckt Fernseh- und Radiomitschnitte ab (zumindest terrestrisch und Sat  ), aber eigentlich auch nur von Nachrichtensendungen. (darüber hinaus müssten Mitschnitte aus öffentlich rechtlichem Programmen durch die Gebühren beglichen sein und ggf. darf man Privatfernsehen inkl. Werbung mitschneiden - weiß ich nicht genau. Aber diese Ausnahmen sind auf alle Fälle nicht Teil des Rechtes auf eine Privatkopie und nicht aufs Internet übertragbar)


Und bezüglich des "vom Freund": Afaik darfst DU für dich keine Kopien von geliehenen Medien machen. Aber der Freund dürfte, als rechtmäßiger Inhaber, eine machen oder machen lassen (z.B. von dir  ) und sie dir dann geben.



> ...wenn
> 2.
> zur Aufnahme in ein eigenes Archiv, wenn und soweit die Vervielfältigung zu diesem Zweck geboten ist und als Vorlage für die Vervielfältigung ein eigenes Werkstück benutzt wird,







KrHome schrieb:


> Die Kopie entsteht nach Ansicht der Beführworter der Urheberrechtsverletzung durch Streaming schon mit der Speicherung des Werkes im Arbeitsspeicher. Das Argument gibt es schon einige Jahre und es hält sich hartnäckig.



UrhG - Einzelnorm
Technisch notwendige Vervielfältigungen z.B. im RAM sind ausschließlich für legale Nutzungen zulässig. Also nicht als Grundlage für die Erstellung weiterer Kopien ohne Genehmigung und auch nicht von illegalen Quellen.


----------



## KrHome (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Radiomitschnitte sind extra geregelt. [...]
> UrhG - Einzelnorm


Ein Lied im Radio ist keine Unterrichtung über Tagesfragen.



> UrhG - Einzelnorm
> Technisch notwendige Vervielfältigungen z.B. im RAM sind ausschließlich für legale Nutzungen zulässig. Also nicht als Grundlage für die Erstellung weiterer Kopien ohne Genehmigung und auch nicht von illegalen Quellen.


Es ist streitig, ob der 44a auf Streaming überhaupt anwendbar ist. Interview mit Prof. Spindler (einer Medienrechtsikone, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf)


----------



## therealbastard (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

...es ist wie es ist...strittig...und so lange es solche Anwälte gibt die ich persönlich "verabscheue" als Beruf, gar als Mensch und das nicht einmal als "Betroffener" sondern eben als Mensch. Herr Sebastian ist für mich ein Geschwür am A... der Welt. Ich kann nur hoffen das es irgendwann zu drastischen Maßnahmen kommen wird um diesem Treiben Einhalt zu gewähren.
Es geht weder um das Urheberrecht noch sonst irgendwelcher Rechte...der Plan ist es: Mit so wenig Aufwand wie möglich soviel Geld wie möglich zu "verdienen". 
Und genau das tut dieser Abschaum...eigentlich wünsche ich solchen Subjekten die Hölle auf Erden...
Zufälligerweise ist mir die Summe bekannt die z.b. bei der Abmahnung auf einen einzigen mp3 Titel, beim Rechteinhaber ankommt, wenn eine Unterlassungserklärung in Verbindung einer Zahlung in Höhe von 980€ an die abmahnende Kanzlei geleistet wird.
Wenn dann ein Herr Sebastian der Öffentlichkeit erklären würde, wo der Rest zu 2,68€ "verschwunden" ist...wäre ich gespannt. Es gibt bereits immer mehr Label die sich bzw. deren Partner und Mutterkonzerne auffordern nicht mehr an diesen perversen Einnahmequellen teilzunehmen...aber Sony, Universal und Co. bekommen so immerhin ein klein Wenig mehr als beim legalen Verkauf...wer jetzt noch glaubt das es sich immer ausschließlich um "private" Uploader handelt, lebt im Wald. Abgesehen von den lukrativen Verrechnungsmethoden der "so generierten" Einnahmen...ein gutes Geschäft.


----------



## CyLord (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Die Begründung mit der Erkennung urheberrechtsgefährdenten Webseiten, die von ihm ist ja schon schwachsinnig. Das mit dem Alterbutton ist ja auch bloß alibi. Aber ich sehe es ihm nach - irgendetwas muss er ja sagen und sich verteidigen.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Wie gut, das mich seine Meinung ungefähr so sehr interessiert wie die Pappkartons, die ich vorhin beim Recyclinghof in die Papierpresse geworfen habe 

Weckt mich wenn's spannend wird, ich leg mich erstmal wieder hin -_-


----------



## Zsinj (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Bei Streaming macht sich nur der Anbieter und ggf. noch der Uploader schuldig, wenn keine Lizenz vorliegt oder das Material selbst gedreht wurde.

Der Uploader stellt die erste Kopie, die der Anbieter dann massenhaft weiter kopiert. 

Das hier mit Puffern und co. Argumentiert wird ist Haarspalterei und unterm Strich einfach nur Blödsinn. Der einzige der hier effektiv Kopien bereitstellt ist der Anbieter. Der Anbieter bietet sein Angebot gegen Gebühr (auch in Form von Werbung) an. Das rechtlich alles in Ordnung ist, garantiert in erste Linie der Anbieter. Der Nutzer hat doch gar nicht die Möglichkeit zu prüfen ob der Anbieter eine Lizenz hat oder nicht. 

Aber statt den Anbieter anzuklagen und Unsummen zu fordern, die der dann nicht bezahlen kann, wird eben der Nutzer belangt. Hat auch den Vorteil das die Anbieter bestehen bleibt und man sich so nicht selbst den Ast absägt auf dem man so bequem sitzt.


----------



## Gringo (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

So Leute, habe es lang genug verfolg...
Anwalt hin oder her der wirklich schuldiger ist die Politik bzw der Staat! Die lassen es zu wohlwissend dass Missbrauch mit dem Abmahnen betrieben wird. Warum? Ist klar, das Zauberwort heisst: Steuer! Die Geldsäcke leben doch auch davon.
Mal ehrlich, ich gehe für 7.50 €/Std arbeiten und wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte schnell und einfach ans Geld zu kommen warum nicht? Solange ich mich damit nicht strafbar mache, ist alles OK.
Also, schimpft lieber mit den Politikern die sowas zulassen und nicht mit den Anwälten.


_*Ich will diese damit definitiv NICHT verteidigen*_ aber so ist es nun mal. Ich behaupte mal: Jeder würde die Gelegenheitt (oder auch nicht) nutzen schnelles und einfaches Geld zu machen.

Hier das Rezept: 
1 Titel haben (Anwalt)  
2 Text/Abmahnung verfassen
3 Anrede und Anschrift ändern/anpassen
4 Versenden
5 Warten und abkassieren von dennen die Bezahlt haben...
^^ So einfach geht es

ICH WÜRDE ES AUCH TUN!


----------



## SaftSpalte (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



Gringo schrieb:


> So Leute, habe es lang genug verfolg...
> Anwalt hin oder her der wirklich schuldiger ist die Politik bzw der Staat! Die lassen es zu wohlwissend dass Missbrauch mit dem Abmahnen betrieben wird. Warum? Ist klar, das Zauberwort heisst: Steuer! Die Geldsäcke leben doch auch davon.
> Mal ehrlich, ich gehe für 7.50 €/Std arbeiten und wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte schnell und einfach ans Geld zu kommen warum nicht? Solange ich mich damit nicht strafbar mache, ist alles OK.
> Also, schimpft lieber mit den Politikern die sowas zulassen und nicht mit den Anwälten.
> ...



7,50 euro ? dafür würde ich morgens im bett bleiben . aus prinzip


----------



## Cybnotic (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Und ich finde, schmierige Paragrafen-Zecken sind illegal und man sollte dagegen vorgehen. Dummerweise gibts da sowas wie ordentlich legislierte Gesetze an die wir uns alle zu halten haben, sonst hätten da längst schon etliche Leute bei Sachen aufgeräumt, die ihnen nicht passen ... vorzugsweise mit Teer und Federn.


 
Hi, naja ordentlich sind die Gesetze nicht und legitim auch nicht... nur weil eine Gruppe sich selbst oder anderen das Recht zuspricht  "andere"  zu Teeren und zu  "Federn" und das noch im Namen des Volkes spricht... der ist  auch nicht besser ... 

Du und ein anderer stranden auf einer Insel ...Der eine sagt zu dir tu dies und das ... Du antwortest ihm:  Nö
Er sagt warte nur bis "ich" viele bin, und du wirst tuen was wir sagen...
Demokratie ist nur die Modernste Form der Diktatur!
Gruß


----------



## Cybnotic (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Hilfe was macht man nur mit Kopien die einem nicht mehr aus dem Kopf gehen wollen...

PS: es gibt  Scanner  die zwar "noch" nicht den Inhalt, aber durch Abfrage von ja oder nein durch ein Referenz Bild  eine  Kopie im Kopf  mind. als Indiz  aufführen kann  

Da mit kann man aber auch beweisen das es ohne Kopien niemals gehen kann...  egal ob im Register Arbeitsspeicher oder was auch immer...  
Da es faktisch ausgeschlossen ist das  man ein geschütztes Werk schützen kann   geschweige es bei Gericht schützen lassen könnte da ja selbst der Richter jetzt eine Illegale Kopie im Kopf trägt    Wie will man denn ein Werk schützen außer als Idee im Kopf und auch nur so lange bis ein anderer Geist  die selbe Idee hat...

Und da haben wir wieder das Übel die Kopie


----------



## Gringo (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

@ SaftSpalte
Immer noch besser als Hartz IV zu beziehen...  
Und ja, reich werde ich nicht damit


----------



## Lexx (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



Gringo schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, ich gehe für 7.50 €/Std arbeiten und wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte schnell und einfach ans Geld zu kommen warum nicht?





SaftSpalte schrieb:


> 7,50 euro ? dafür würde ich morgens im bett bleiben . aus prinzip


Kann ich mir mit einer SaftSpalte auch gut vorstellen.
Aber das Rotlicht-Milieu ist nix für mich.


----------



## Shurchil (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> 7,50 euro ? dafür würde ich morgens im bett bleiben . aus prinzip


 
Lebst echt Realitätsfern, oder? 

Bist du Bankenchef, Audi-Manager oder gar Politiker?

Wir, in der echten Welt, verdienen leider (trotz Studienabschluss) so wenig, wenn man Pech hat versteht sich.


----------



## Kamikaze_Urmel (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zeit-Interview erklärt Rechtsanwalt Daniel Sebastian, *dass er*  Streaming nach wie vor für illegal _*hält*_, auch wenn das diverse  Institutionen derzeit anders sehen



Na, noch nicht klar, worauf ich hinaus will?



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> [...], *dass er* [...] _*hält*_, [...]]



Jetzt klar?

Direkt nach dem ersten Satz hätte man sich den Artikel schon sparen können. 
Nur weil ein popeliger Rechtsanwalt seine gesetzlich unbegründete(!) Meinung zum besten gibt schieben wieder alle Panik, oder was?

Wenn BMW jetzt ankommen würde und sagen würde "[...]kommen wir zu dem Schluss, dass wir jegliche Tempolimits Innerorts für überflüssig halten[...]" gibts dann auch nen Artikel, dass die Tempolimits demnächst aufgehoben werden?


----------



## AMD4EVA (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

ich hab gestern eine mahnung von hamburg wegen redtube bekommen,
denen hab ich per mail geschrieben sie können mich am a... l...
und falls sie noch zeit haben können sie mir die sekretärin für einen b... .... vorbei schicken

aber wiso genau kunden aus österreich, die wissen doch von vornherein das die nicht mit so nem scheiss bei uns ankommen brauchen

bei uns ist sogar der download von filmen für den privat gebrauch legal


----------



## dsdenni (16. Februar 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> ich hab gestern eine mahnung von hamburg wegen redtube bekommen,
> denen hab ich per mail geschrieben sie können mich am a... l...
> und falls sie noch zeit haben können sie mir die sekretärin für einen b... .... vorbei schicken
> 
> ...



B... ... 

Würde ich selbst hier in Deutschland nicht anders machen


----------



## timetoremember (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege aber soweit ich weiß hat das Landgericht Köln doch entschieden, dass das streamen von einem Schmuddelfilm (und theoretisch auch von jedem anderen Film) nicht unter den Bereich "Download" fällt und somit im Urheberrecht legal ist. 
In Bezug auf andere (auch "spezielle") Filme sollte man jedoch aufpassen, dass das ganze nicht unter das Strafrecht fällt, denn da gelten wieder andere Regeln. 

Hab hier noch mal ein gutes Video von SemperVideo (die haben ne ganze Reihe zu dem Thema gemacht):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=39Tsdcg1NR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Zu Streamen gibt es iirc mehrere wiedersprüchliche Urteile (afaik mehrheitlich dahingehend, dass es illegal ist), die alle in Berufung weiterverhandelt werden. Solange kein hohes Gericht ein endgültiges Urteil fällt, kann man sich also an Abmahnungen versuchen - auf die Gefahr hin, irgendwann sehr kostspielig vor Gericht zu verlieren.


----------



## MOD6699 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*

Was wurde denn aus der Anzeige wegen der illegal beschafften IP Adressen weiß das wer?


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Streaming ist für Rechtsanwalt Sebastian illegal*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Was wurde denn aus der Anzeige wegen der illegal beschafften IP Adressen weiß das wer?


 
Soweit Ich weiß wurde Anklage erhoben, allerdings handelte es sich bei der Firma um eine sog. Briefkastenfirma wodurch es nicht möglich war, einen verantwortlichen vor Gericht zu belangen


----------

